# Lakes District experts...



## Laurie (Jul 10, 2008)

We took a brief driving detour thru Lakes District last summer, and I vowed to return.

Before my newly deposited spacebank was even confirmed (you can do provisional exchanges now at RCI - an actual improvement in their website!), something appeared as available, Quaysiders in Ambleside. I'd always thought Windermere Marina Village in Bowness would be the one, being waterfront and us being unit-view-junkies, but Quaysiders looks possibly better located ie closer to the high places. Looking back at a map, it may have been Kirkstone Pass that we drove over and awed us entirely. 

So comparing those 2 locations and resorts, and also Langdale which always looked really nice - if "fell-walking" is one of the main activities we're going for (I just learned that term), does it make a difference which resort or location we choose? Or is everything so accessible by car, I might as well hold out for best unit view?

TIA!


----------



## Keitht (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the location of Windermere Marina Village, but Quaysiders is literally across the road from the lake.  There is plenty of walking available from Ambleside without having to use a car to get there.  Low and high level walks.  I love the area.
I wouldn't worry unduly about the view from the unit.  After a day walking followed by a couple of drinks, purely for medicinal purposes of course, you probably won't spend much time awake in the apartment to enjoy the view anyway.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Keith, that's what I hoped - I'm sure we'll have a car, but we also love being able to walk right out the door.

Here's someone else's photo of the pub at Kirkstone Pass I think you'll appreciate, as our 4-wk trip to the UK and Ireland was June of 2007 and we encountered this about every day - as you all did, in more extreme - but this helped me recognize the place!
http://homepages.newnet.co.uk/martynarnold/feb2000/pic50.JPG


----------



## Keitht (Jul 11, 2008)

The weather up there can go from that to bright sunshine, and back, in a matter of minutes.  Although the elevation may not seem great it would be an extremely bad move to underestimate the weather in the area.  Always worth checking the weather forecast before setting out.


----------

